# diamond jag



## Greggers (Jun 11, 2006)

any interesting ideas about what to pair with a Diamond jag python ??? trying to get my head roung the jag genetics


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

I dont know if this will help but im pairing my diamond jungle jag with a unrelated diamond jungle, I was told to try zebras but cant remember why!?


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

A zebra :2thumb:


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

MoreliaUK said:


> A zebra :2thumb:


It was you that said zebra, I think it was because granites would produce hets and zebras would produce zebras and sibs, Is that right?


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yep zebra is co-dom.

Sent from my ST18i


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

Breed to a jungle zebra and get:
Diamond jungle zebras
Diamond jungles
Diamond jungle jags
Diamond jungle zebra jags

A nice caramel could also be an option?


----------

